# Windows System Resource Manager Server 2012



## bperiod

Is there a third party tool that performs Windows System Resource Manager functions that were discontinued on Server 2012 R2? 

This is very frustrating. Thx.


----------



## valis

you can take a look here, but yeah, it's gone.

http://serverfault.com/questions/57...2-windows-system-resource-manager-replacement


----------



## bperiod

Thanks for the response...I saw that. Guess I'll test this out...

https://bitsum.com/processlasso/server/


----------



## valis

Hmm...not heard of it. If you DO try it, mind posting back here what you found? 

Thanks,

v


----------

